

HN: If your CEO can't use your product, your company is doomed - jeremychone

No exception, whatever your CEO might tell you.
======
planck
Is this directed at a specific company, or are you just stating this
generally? Some details as to why you believe this might be nice.

Suppose I'm the CEO of a company that makes fighter jets for the military...

~~~
bbuffone
If the CEO can't use the product, they need to rely on others to - 1.)
Communicate accurately the state of the product (is it good, why is it bad)
2.) Also communicate effectively both down (employees) and outwardly
(partners, press, customers) the product direction.

~~~
jeremychone
I am not a big fan of the "rely on others" argument. There is only one maestro
is a orchestra. Obviously, a good maestro with bad musicians won't be heard
for long.

------
CyberFonic
Actually, if you are making fighter jets, and if your CEO isn't a retired ex-
air force brass, then you'd better be damn sure that your sales force are. I
can't imagine an ex-newspaper tycoon having much luck selling fighter jets to
the Pentagon.

~~~
jeremychone
Good point as well. The problem is that too many exec thinks that they do not
need domain expertise because they can "rent" it.

